# Ica



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Me animé a abrir este thread, despues de leer una materia de Vargas Llosa sobre el crecimiento de esta departamento del Perú. Las fotos son de 2002, si alguien tiene algo mas actual favor incluirlos para tener una idea de las mejoras.

Un hotel del que no recuerdo el nombre, esta antes de entrar en la ciudad de Ica









El lugar estaba lleno mas a esta hora no habia nadie aun en las instalaciones









En la carretera ya se siente la diferencia, los arenales dan paso a los campos de cultivo

















Una Hacienda al fondo, no me acerque mas se ve interesante, medio morisca








Continuo despues


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Bueno continuo con las fotos del boom agricola en Ica


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

aporto con unas mas



























Un nuevo Rockys


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que buen thread estimado forista !

Ica se va viendo mejor cada vez, sin dudas su boom agricola cae como anillo al dedo.

Me gustó ver el hotel de las primeras fotos, cuanto verde, lo que genera un gran ambiente de confort y tranquildiad...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buenísimas fotos, esos cerros se ven muy bonitos.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Buenas fotos! Cuando fui para allá (mejor dicho cuando pasé con el carro por allá jeje), no vi ni una de esas partes pero bueno... me hace acordar a algunas zonas de Lima sólo que con menos gente


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Bonita Ica, muy pronto haré mi thread de Ica


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

que bien por Ica y ojala que cada dia mas la inversion en agricultura siga creciendo mas en el Peru


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Ica esta progresando por los recursos que tiene.*


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

carlos07 said:


> Un hotel del que no recuerdo el nombre, esta antes de entrar en la ciudad de Ica


Las Dunas


----------



## RONINN (May 26, 2007)

Mas de ICA.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

que linda provincia


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Bonitas fotos! Ica va mejorando tambien!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Roninn siempre trayendo excelentes fotos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Muy buen thread, las fotos estàn super ilustrativas... me alegro de ver este aporte... son ciudades que de todas maneras necesitamos ver siempre y mucho mas en nuestro foro...


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Mi emergente ciudad .


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que hermosa Ica...y que barbaro para parecerse a Trujillo.....son hermanas.


----------



## arquimario88 (Dec 6, 2006)

esta linda la ciudad, cuanto viñero ya me provoco un vinito


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Todas las fotos muy buenas, Ica me gusta mucho, una pregunta amigos ¿qué tipo de cámara usan para sacar sus fotos? y a ver si me recomiendan una que no sea tan grande para poder llevarla sin problemas, que tenga buena resolución y que no sea muy cara.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Si, es cierto. Al menos a juzgar por las fotos, se parece a Trujillo !


----------

